# 2 of my recent landscapes



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hit location perhaps a little early, didn't have time for the sun to drop much below this. Really frustrated as when the sun actually sank below the horizon the colours were incredible



Nad Glastonbury Tor appearing from the mist


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Very good chap :thumb: the 2nd one is the one I prefer


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

very nice, 2nd one for me too:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

s29nta said:


> very nice, 2nd one for me too:thumb:


Thank you



slineclean said:


> Very good chap :thumb: the 2nd one is the one I prefer


Thanks


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another one for 2 here. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the 2nd one but the twigs sticking up in the bottom right hand corner spoil it. May be better cropped.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice shots :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> I really like the 2nd one but the twigs sticking up in the bottom right hand corner spoil it. May be better cropped.


I know how annoying are they. I managed to recompose the shot on the hill, but my lens had condensed up.

I have tied cropping and photoshopping it out, but can't get a look i am happy with


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Both awesome pictures, i wish i had a great eye for photography.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

#2 for me nice composition I can imagine the colour of the sky in #1 if you had left it another 5 minutes


----------

